# No bold text when generating FreeBSD's Documentation



## overmind (Aug 22, 2014)

When I try to rebuild FreeBSD's Documentation or to write a text using Docbook and tools for exporting PDF the text that should appear as bold will not appear bold in PDF. It appears bold  in HTML, but not in a PDF version of the documentation.

For the text to appear bold I use: 
	
	



```
<emphasis role="bold">my text</emphasis>
```
I generate the code using make command, and Makefile from FreeBSD's Documentation.

I've installed almost all fonts from /usr/ports/x11-fonts. When generating the documentation I got the following warnings:


```
WARNING: The font directory /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF could not be found.
WARNING: Font "Symbol,normal,700" not found. Substituting with "Symbol,normal,400".
WARNING: Font "ZapfDingbats,normal,700" not found. Substituting with "ZapfDingbats,normal,400".
WARNING: Font "Gentium Plus,normal,700" not found. Substituting with "Gentium Plus,normal,400".
```

Any Idea what should I do to get bold text in PDF?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2014)

It depends on the toolchain.  DocBook itself is semantic markup, where things are marked up as what they are, not how they should appear.  Then the toolchain decides how to render things.  Our toolchain might ignore the role attribute when generating PDF, or it might be lost or converted to something else when textproc/fop is used to generate the PDF.

Controlling the appearance of output might require editing the XSL files.  Or consider textproc/asciidoc.


----------

